# Youngsters...



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

i have owned horses before now...at college and whilst ive worked etc. im ded set against owning while im at uni as well... i dont know, i just am. i figured that my course should come first. 

however. I have the time, money and comitment for a youngster. (youngster as i can back it when unis done right?)....

If it were on grass livery.... how much time a day do i need to spend with a youngster... and what do you actually do with them? :lol:

im talking about a yearling..!

dont worry - im not buying yet...i just feel spring coming on and want to be outdoors going walkies with a horse and my dog 

any comments welcome.... btw this isnt 100% serious yet i just really miss having ahorse  !


----------



## CreepyKikiKev (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello.
I had three competing horses whilst at uni, and came out with a 2:1.
AS for youngsters, you still need to go and see them twice a day at grass, check for injuries, lumps, bumps, drips and snivels. Also so its fair to the baby, you should ideally have him at grass with another young horse.

So as well as time commitment of seeing and checking twice a day, you need to spend time training him to to lead, wear a headcollar, have his feet picked up so he is ok to be trimmed with the farrier etc. A lot of people also like to do in hand shows etc so the horse has seen some of the world before they are backed. How long is a piece of string lol!!

Money wise, you still need to feed, hard and hay, vaccination, farrier trims, grazing costs. Also being a youngster they will need suitable fecning that they cant self harm on or escape from!


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks 

see its a real consideration (only when i have my dog better)....either a youngster or something i can ride now (around 14.2ish) to bomb around on over summer.

ive owned/loaned and shared. hated sharing. could loan but would rather have my own tbh 

so im not really sure - youngster or ridden. either way im desparate to be around horses again but im not paying £20 for 30 mins lesson a week.! thats grass livery for 2 weeks here!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

I have only 1 youngster at a year old now. Hes a British Riding Pony and I work 8-2 most weekdays and I also have my dogs and my other horses and hes not much hard work but hes needs alot of socialising with people, feet picked out everyday, rugs changed, brushed, tail brushed out. Spending time with them stops the bad behaviour, its when they are left to there own devices they get into the naughty monkey phase and nip/bite. Also making sure their heads are handled, stroking it, taking headcollar of and back on. Usually if this isnt done they hate you touching their heads because they are not used to it. 

As for backing - it takes time, hard work, patience, effort and alot of stuff inc. saddle, lunging roller, bridle, bit with keys and someone small enough to sit on and someone to walk the horse.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks 

im looking more at a ridden horse now purely as i thought a sharer would come in handy while im at uni!! lol i have the time and money but it wont exacely hurt to have extra help 

found a few so far but hanging on until 1. my dogs sorted and 2. exams are over and i have all summer to play ponies


----------

